# Stream-Server auf Debian Lenny



## DarkRaver (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich von meinem rechner bild + Audio auf meinen Root-Server übertragen kann sodass andere Leute sich das mittels eines Video-Streams anschauen können. Es sollten sich auch damit Spiele streamen lassen so dass ich spielen kann und meine Kollegen sich dann das über den Stream anschauen können. Ist so etwas möglich, wenn ja wie?
Ich habe mal eine Grafik dazu erstellt wie ich das meine:





Sieht zwar nicht die Welt aus sagt aber dass was ich will.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das so besser verstehen 

Danke schonmal im voraus für eine Antwort.


----------

